# chain catcher for tcr advance



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

Anybody using a chain catcher? I was wondering if there are any fit issues.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have one on there. No issues.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Which one?


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

Rotor makes a really good one.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

As far as I know, there's nothing special about the FD mount for any TCR's as of late to make chain catchers particularly difficult to install. 

I embarrassingly dropped my chain today, and even though I hardly ever do such a thing, can't deny that I would've preferred the insurance of a chain catcher.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Red one.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

It has a shield with a K in it. Came on the bike.


----------

